# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Музыкальные предпочтения.

## Stych

Мне то лично медведь на ухо наступил)) Я могу слушать различные направления - начиная от классики заканчивая хардроком. Музыки держу у себя разной очччень много (около 100 Гб). Новые песенки если нравятся, то скачиваю с zaycev.net, а так если очень хочется, то и альбомчик на торренте какой-нить "поднимаю")) А вы что слушаете?

----------


## Serj_2k

мне garage напоминает времена беззаботной молодости и ночные радиоэфиры. раньше музыка была как-то более мила моему слуху и делалась, как мне кажецца, более качественно и от души. сейчас - больше 90% ширпотреб.
а вообще, в моей коллекции направлений может и много, но без разбора ничего не слушаю, абы брынькало.

----------


## Sanych

Я в основсном старые предпочтения с юности. ДДТ, Кино, Бутусов, ЧайФ, Чиж. Много чего в общем. Митяев нравиться ещё, Трофим. Ночные Снайперы кое чего, Би 2 кое чего.

----------


## MOHAPX

Слушаю все качественное и несущеев себе смысл, а на остальное нечего времени тратить. Но предпочтение отдаю позитивному панку, классике, стилю аля ляпис турбецкой (группа Yum yum orange) и трансу.

----------


## BiZ111

Не слушаю ретро, СНГ-шную поп-музыку и народную музыку и жанр grindcore.

Всё остальное доставляет мне удовольствие.

----------


## Vanya

Джаз (Э.Фицджеральд и Л.Армстронг например), Блюз, Рок, Метал (Дэз, Блэк), Рэгги, Панк, СКА, Трэш, Фанк ну и т.д.  
не нравятся все эти коры, типа металкор, хардкор (хотя хардкор иногда слушаю)

----------


## Jemal

Приемущественно слушаю русские и беларуские группы. Предпочитаю панк-рок, ска, фолк-рок, русский рок, death metal.

----------


## HARON

Предпочитаю песни со смыслом!

----------


## misatik

я увлекаюсь TecktonikOm нравится Armin Van Buuren, от Сандра тощусь) С C Catch. Воть всего почуток)

----------


## Mitrej

Всё зависит от настроения. Могу слушать и классику и что нибудь по тяжелее. И желательно чтобы в музыке была какая нибудь оригинальность.

----------


## Vanya

да, думаю много в этом деле от настроения зависит.. иногда и классику послушать хочется и клубное что-нить))

----------


## Alex

> Всё зависит от настроения. Могу слушать и классику и что нибудь по тяжелее. И желательно чтобы в музыке была какая нибудь оригинальность.


Полностью поддерживаю. Что мне лично более близко: Chris Norman, Metalica, Royal Hunt, Deep Purple, Океан Ельзи и шансон - все зависит от настроения. Порой Apocalyptica, Accept и AC-DC. От большенства опусов российской и местной попсы порой хочется вытошнить.

----------


## Пацаваца

Фигасе О__о
Майкл Джексон умер(

----------


## BіZ111

> Фигасе О__о
> Майкл Джексон умер(


А причём здесь тема "музыкальные предпочтения"? :privet_krasavica: Бан


Любители death metal'а, что вас цепляет в этой музыке?

Недавно открыл для себя Emo Violence  Пока приинюхиваюсь. Понравилась сама музыка у My Own Private Alaska :tongue:

----------


## Vanya

> Любители death metal'а, что вас цепляет в этой музыке?


скорость. если одним словом  
да как те объяснить, просто нравится музыка, не вдаюсь ни в какие подробности, понравилась - слушаю

----------


## Flash

я слуша Андэрграунд Хип-Хоп, приемущественно иностранный, тима MF Doom, Madlib, Wu-Tang, но и русское типа Стороны РА не пропускаю

----------


## Максик

Я как и многие тут слушаю всё со смыслом. Но Прилюбом настроение я всегда буду рад услышать Trance Vocal. Мне кажеться это самый лудший стиль музыки. Просто когда слушаешь качественный транс твой мозг выносит в другой мир...Вобщем я думаю что меня многие поняли :party2:

----------


## Pasha_49

Раньше слушал металл. А теперь рок и электронную. Из электро только транс, подсел в последнее время на него. А вот не люблю попсу, и остальное с бональным смыслом.

----------


## BIGm[]n

я кагбэ наверно тут один такой : еще недавно был убежденным рус тру реп слушателем, но люди меняются под влия нием других  людей и кагбэ теперь слушаю абсолютно всо что имеет вменяемсый смысли приятные уху ноты(но согласитесь вовсех направлениях встречаются треки в которых нет ни первого ни второго) плиз без мощной критики

----------


## BiZ111

Под настроение или *ДЛЯ* настроения

----------

